# Przenoszenie, kopiowanie partycji.

## m.levvy

Witam.

Problem polega na tym, że chcę przeformatować cały dysk, zrobić porządek, wywalić windowsa. A partycję z Gentoo wyeksportować gdzieś po NFS.

Jakich narzędzi do tego użyć ?

Zadziała coś takiego:

```
dd if=/dev/sda6 of=/NFS/gentoo.img 
```

Formatowanie i potem z live cd na odwrót, partycja docelowa będzie o większym rozmiarze.

```
dd if=/.../gentoo.img of=/dev/sda2
```

Proszę tylko o wskazanie jakichś narzędzi, z resztą sobię poradzę.

----------

## SlashBeast

lepiej cp -a zamiast dd.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> lepiej cp -a zamiast dd.

 

dd pozwala zachowac uprawnienia a cp juz nie koniecznie. 

Ja osobiście po prostu taruje partycję. Wtedy mozna ja umiescic na dowolnym systemie plików i mało zajmuje.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   lepiej cp -a zamiast dd. 
> 
> dd pozwala zachowac uprawnienia a cp juz nie koniecznie. 
> 
> Ja osobiście po prostu taruje partycję. Wtedy mozna ja umiescic na dowolnym systemie plików i mało zajmuje.

 

dd zrobi kopie zbednych danych (pustego miejsca) itp, cp -a nie. cp -a rowniez zachowuje uprawnienia (zobacz sobie w manie). Dziesiatki razy tak przenosilem/kopiowalem rootfs.

----------

## canis_lupus

cp przenosi uprawnienia pod warunkiem że kopiujesz na linuksowa partycję. Zrób cp na NTFS'a czy FAT'a to pogadamy. dd czy tar na to pozwala.

----------

## BeteNoire

tar.gz > cp > dd

Gdzieś pomiędzy nimi plącze się partimage, który ma obsługę sieci (afair).

Tar.gz od razu zrobi Ci funkcjonalny backup.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fast_Copy

----------

## m.levvy

Czyli jak zrobię coś takiego: (lokalizacja to dysk sieciowy)

```
tar -c -f /home/lewy/TT/mojdysk.tar.gz -z /
```

Wolę się upewnić, bo jak coś się popsuje to będzie skonfigurowane gentoo do tyłu.

Potem odpalę live cd, przeformatuję tak jak chcę, rozpakuje w roocie, zrobię gruba, poprawię fstaba i będzie działało ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Pamietaj tylko do wypakowywania dodac przelacznik 'p'.

----------

## m.levvy

Na polecenie:

```

tar -czpvf hpbackup.tgz --exclude=/home/lewy/TT /

....

```

po kilku godzinach pakowania:

```
/bin/egrep

/root/

tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

```

Jak ustawić tara żeby nie kompresował ? Żeby szybciej szło. Spróbuje bez opcji p. Może to trochę potrwać. Generalnie nie wiem czemu się wywaliło.

----------

## SlashBeast

opcji p nie uzywasz do tworzenia tarballa, przelacznik ten stosuje sie  *WYLACZNIE* do wypakowywania. man tar. Kompresje w Twoim wypadku gzip wykonuje przelacznik z.

----------

## m.levvy

Operacja udała się w 100 %.

Ale jak zaczyna się openRC pierwszy komunikat to:

```
you have craft in your /proc that should be deleted
```

Jak przeczyścić /proc ? Czy nic nie uwale jeżeli zawartość katalogu po prostu usunę ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja dlatego montuje ponownie /dev/root w np. /tmp/realroot by miec /dev oryginalny (garsc statycznych nodow), pusty proc i sys.

Mozesz zbootowac livecd i wyczyscic proc katalog i sys, powinno byc bezpiecznie.

----------

